

Digital Health Records’ Risks Emerge as Deaths Blamed on Systems - newscasta
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-25/digital-health-records-risks-emerge-as-deaths-blamed-on-systems.html

======
hga
A datapoint from a friend in the field: the stimulus bill, which mandated this
change, includes the simple phrase "meaningful use" as I recall to define when
a healthcare provider satisfies the requirement. That ballooned that into
6-700 pages of regulations and a very healthy, shall I say, consulting
business to help providers demonstrate their "meaningful use".

